# High calorie cheap foods?



## jc22 (Jul 5, 2012)

I am thin and want to put on weight but find it hard, I can worry about the muscles part later..

But what foods could I eat that are high calories? All I have in my head is peanut butter


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

Potato chips lol


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Almonds, and other nuts, aren't exactly cheap, but you can get a ton of calories from them, even just a handful or two.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

hmm 3 high-calorie things i buy are unsweetened chocolate butt and almonds. all are like 500cal/$.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

What's inexpensive? Ground beef isn't expensive and "chuck" ground beef had plenty of both muscle and (delicious) fat. Whole milk is pretty calorie heavy and is pretty healthy to boot (in moderation anyways). If you just want empty calories, bread and sugar lol. Try to make sure you have a balanced diet though .

How old are you? When I was a teenager, I could literally eat a whole pizza in one sitting, downing multiple sodas along with it, and I never gained weight, but at around 19 I suddenly put on a fair bit of weight (fat, not muscle) and had to change my eating habits.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Peanut Butter


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Eat sugar with a spoon, it's cheap and you will get fat in no time :b


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

oops ive been eating tonnes of almonds lately... im skinny and never put on weight tho so its fine


----------



## jc22 (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm 23.

I'm guna buy a blender and stick peanut butter milk and oats in it, get like 1500 calories in one go


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

When I was trying to pack on weight I used to make a protein shake and add a lot of ricotta cheese to it. If I remember it has basically the same type of protein as whey but fat too so a lot of calories.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

You want the right type of calories, so no just burgers and chips all the time, but a mix of good and the bad, but people like us can afford to eat eat eat. Remember that your insides are important too , I in particular have to watch my cholesterol, everyone does. 

pasta, rice, potatoes...
Milk is also good, I've started drinking full-fat milk 
Peanuts 
MEAT 
Just consume everything basically


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

The best solution for people with high metabolism is to workout, eat constantly, and sleep plenty. Its not rocket science, but if you're not willing to put in the effort to do it properly than you'll regret it.


----------



## jc22 (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks for your replies. But the cheap part is still a problem lol. Good tips though


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

Lucky for you, junk food is cheap. Just buy some generic brand cookies and chips for $1 each and have at it


----------



## jc22 (Jul 5, 2012)

Hehe  just to clarify, chips means crisps right?


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

ice cream form costco


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Avacados are good, too. Up to 400 calories an avacado. I can finish an entire container of guacamole with like 3 avacados in it in one sitting, so they're a good choice. Nuts, like everyone else has said, as well as dairy products and meat are high in calories. Fruit have a lot of sugar in them, so apples and bananas can be over 100 calories each (depending on size).


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Avocado, almonds, coconut oil ... but yeah, none of those are cheap here.


----------



## Randall (Apr 8, 2006)

Canned meat/sardines from the dollar store, if you must. Or if you love yourself.. peanut butter, rice, pasta, beans, lentils..


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Anything with suga in it.

Try bread aswell.


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

Lol pretty much the cheaper, the higher calories. Why do you think so many people with American poverty are obese (I say American because people with poverty in other countries dont have tvs and dvd players )


----------

